# I’m new



## Undercoverchew (Jun 26, 2021)

Hi. My name is Theo and my brain is completely screwed. I wonder around the internet all day hoping to find a way to desensitize myself or dissociate. I don’t know how to not be so damn sensitive and at times I actually enjoy it. But most of the time I feel myself trying to get some narcissistic prick to feel how they make me feel. I like hiking, Italian food, and emotionaly unavailable women. I feel a lot. I am very intelligent but not smart. I believe words are as strong as actions or thoughts and choose my words carefully. I hope to find some relief within these forums and maybe even one day help someone else.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

I think your in for a world of pain. It would seem to me these days that the entire world runs on drama, high emotion, and false embellishments. Sensitivities as a man isn’t exactly a road you want to travel and will likely lead to much disappointment in life. Social media and the news are not your friends.


----------



## theloveofmylife (Jan 5, 2021)

You're smart enough to realize that you're attracted to unavailable women. I think the next step is to figure out why, so you can try to choose better. 

Everyone deserves love and a healthy relationship, but both take work.



Mr.Married said:


> Social media and the news are not your friends.


For dang sure.


----------



## C.C. says ... (Aug 1, 2020)

Undercoverchew said:


> Hi. My name is Theo and my brain is completely screwed. I wonder around the internet all day hoping to find a way to desensitize myself or dissociate.


Welcome Theo. Same here! 😃


----------

